# Puerto Paralelo o USB



## franyabar (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola amigos.
Soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica que recien estoy empezando a cursar los primero ciclos. Lo que quiero realizar es un pequeño proyecto clasico que se denomina Domotica, para esto estube revisando varios proyectos desarrollados en Visual Basic 6.0 y algunos en C#.Net en el cual controla el puerto paralelo. Mi duda es la siguiente en la actualidad la mayoria de la computadoras ya no vienen con el puerto paralelo y quisiera saber si es posible controlar el puerto USB, o talvez si esq hay algun convertidor de USB a Paralelo. de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Y depende lo que quieras controlar.. el puerto paralelo tenes 8 canales de salida y por un usb tenes un solo canal.. ademas de las interfases de potencia distintas.. sino tenes mas pc con pto paralelo, sera por usb..


----------



## franyabar (Feb 24, 2010)

Lo que quiero controlar son varias cosas como el encendido/apagado de luces, sensores de movimiento, en si son varias cosas, El Puerto USB soporta controlar varias cosas? y se puede controlar con C#.net? 
ah muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2010)

Los dos puertos son de comunicaciones, lo que quieras controlar sera depende a la interfase de potencia. Los lenguajes actuales todos te permiten acceder a leer y escribir en un puerto. Como te decia antes el paralelo tenes 8 canales simultaneos para controlar y por el usb tendras que hacer una interfase que reciba por otro puerto usb los datos codificados para que dispositivo va y la funcion. Es decir las ordenes iran de a una a la vez... existen en el mercado modulos desarrollados con protocolos, no se si tu proyecto consiste en toda la plataforma o solamente la pc que controle algun puerto.. sino investiga sobre x-10


----------



## entropio (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola definitivamente el puerto USB tiene muchas ventajas, una de ellas he importante es que pudes alimentar tu circuito directamente desde el, soporta 500 mA.

Pero  si quieres simplificarte  las cosas  usa el puerto paraleo,este tiene 8 bits de datos que pueden ser configurados como entradas y salidas, 4 bits de control que se configuran igual como entradas y salidas, y 5 bits de estatus que solo pueden ser configuradas como entradas, si juntas los bits de control con los de datos tienes 12 salidas suficientes para controlar dispositivos varios , los 5 bits de status los puedes utilizar para sensores de presencia y otros,  

Los Dificil¡

ahora lo dificil es hacer el "driver" o "controlador", por software, pero si eres bueno programando no hay problema, yo en lo personal utilizo "lenguaje m" de Matlab y utilizo la caja de herramientas de adquisición de datos si tu utilizas C puedes importar las librerias a Matlab y trabajar en m.

si quieres ver los manuales de Matlab y Data Adquisition toolbox 

www.mathworks.com

El Hardware¡

Si requieres de mas salidas puedes ampliar la capacidad del puerto para tener mas salidas. Necesitas diseñar un hardware te paso unos circuitos que hice en PCB wizard
los diagramas de los debo por  que los converti y no los guarde,  en el primer circuito veras que 4 integrados el primero que vez mas cerca del puerto paraleo vertical es el 74HCT245  este integrado sirve para proteger el puerto, los otros cuatro horizontales restantes son 74HCT573 estos son registro con flipflops que retienen los 8 bits en su memoria interna de esta forma puedes convertir 8 bist de datos en 32 bits con los bits de control controlas el latch de cada integrado Hojo necesitas hacer un driver para este hardware, el cual no tengo aun jejeje, el otro circuito que te mando es una etapa de reles que utiliza el ULN2803A para accionar 8 reles con una capacidad de 10 amp. que se conecta al circuito antes mencionado fijate que los dos circuitos utilizan alimentacion externa al puerto paralelo.

El problema¡ 

El problema con el puerto paralelo es que soporta muy poca corriente de estrada y salida y debes utilizar alimentacion externa para alimentar tus circuitos si tienes un corto y no esta protegido el puerto paralelo se te quemara o dañara

Si utilizaras un hardware que utilizara USB no requiririas que el circuito tuviese alimentacion externa con conectar el cable USB del computador al circuito quedaria alimentado


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Y a que distancia estarian los dispositivos a controlar? como vas a llegar hasta ellos? Esto lo tenes que tener previsto para la interfase desde la pc ya sea por paralelo o por USB.


----------



## franyabar (Feb 25, 2010)

Gracias!!! entropio por la ayuda.
Primeramente lo que queria realizar es un maqueta en escala 1/25, para presentar un proyecto de investigacion. La idea o inciativa por el cual me decidi a realizar este proyecto es porque: Como ya les comente yo soy estudiante de Ing. Electronica de la UNSAAC (Cusco/Peru) que recien stoy cursando los primeros ciclos, y  aun no contamos con un pabellon propio pero de aca unos meses se estara construyendo uno.
Es por eso que quiero presentar un proyecto Inmótico al pabellon que se contruirá.
Yo ya tengo conocimientos de Programacion por que soy Tecnico en Computación e Informática pero nunca controlé los puestos "Paralelos y USB", además cuento con unos amigos que estudian  Ing. Informática y  Arquitectura (para la elaboracion de la maqueta del pabellon a escala)  para realizar dicho proyecto.
Creo que ya no sera posible realizar la comunicacion mediante el Puerto Paralelo por que las nuevas PC's ya no cuentan con dicho puerto, no me queda otra que realizarla por el Puerto USB, pero ya estuve investigando algunos proyectos de Domotica y aun no vi ni uno que fuera controlado por el Puerto USB. Si alguno me podria facilitar algo del Codigo Fuente para la comunicaicon del Puerto USB se los estaré muy agradecidos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Usaste google? que es lo que no encuentras? 
http://www.superinventos.com/S110210.htm
http://www.uk-automation.co.uk/x10-computer-interface-usb-serial-version-p-997.html

Que lenguaje conoces de programacion?


----------



## franyabar (Feb 25, 2010)

Conosco Visual Basic 6.0 C#.Net y Basic.Net 
Pero lo que quiero es el codigo Fuente para montar un propio programa


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 25, 2010)

Si sabes programar, que codigo fuente queres? Con cualquiera de esos lenguajes podras hacerlo sin problemas.


----------



## entropio (Feb 26, 2010)

franyabar bueno ya te entiendo, tu solo quieres programar bueno pues eso te va salir  en algo de dinero 

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/usb.htm

www.phidgets.com

checa esta pagina son distribuidores de "phidgets" te recomiendo el "Módulo USB 7 Entradas 24 salidas " y  el "USB 8/8/8, 8 entradas analógicas, 8 entradas digitales y 8 salidas digitales" ellos te mandan todo  el hardware y si quieres puedes encargar algunos sensores, tu bajar las librerias con todas las funciones (dll) o lo que es la API,


estas son ejemplos de funciones que te dan en C, C++,Matlab etc

int  CPhidget_open (CPhidgetHandle phid, int serialNumber)
int  CPhidget_close (CPhidgetHandle phid)
int  CPhidget_delete (CPhidgetHandle phid)
int  CPhidget_waitForAttachment (CPhidgetHandle phid, int milliseconds) 

int  CPhidgetInterfaceKit_getSensorValue (CPhidgetInterfaceKitHandle phid, int index, int *sensorValue)


 la cual puedes utilizar en muchos lenguajes de programacion , y te pones aprogramar, es todo¡¡, todos los productos USB estan cañones suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## franciscovilla (Abr 9, 2011)

buenas estoy comenzando el ciclo básico  de ing de electrónica en Venezuela y me piden controlar el puerto paralelo de la pc con visual 6.xx y la verdad es que llego casi 5 días con pura la interfaz pero ni idea de que hacer en código fuente ara controlar escucho ideas  gracias o una pag o manual que me oriente gracias


----------

